# Tudor black bay - talk me out of it!



## Jonesinamillion (Feb 21, 2016)

Tried one on today, really should not have done so.

I really cannot find a single thing that I dislike about the watch; The strap is perfect, the crown action is silk, the bezel movement makes me smile, the raised crystal is awesome, the hands are perfect, the deployant is great, vintage lume & styling is spot on, colours just sit, its versatile...

Give me some negatives folks or this is going to get costly!


----------



## Pete wilding (Jul 13, 2017)

Sorry can't do it.......nothing negative to say.....fantastic watch oops:


----------



## Jonesinamillion (Feb 21, 2016)

Pete wilding said:


> Sorry can't do it.......nothing negative to say.....fantastic watch oops:


 Thanks for your help


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

Do you like it ?, do you need want it ?, can you afford it ?

Doesn't matter what anyone else thinks! :yes:

We are only here once!

:thumbsup:

I'm not helping...am I. :biggrin:


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

Tudor are "flavour of the month" in quality watch circles at the moment, according to QP magazine, and they have risen like the phoenix since their 2012 relaunch.

Apart from the obvious personal caveats about whether or not you can afford to buy the watch, I just can't see any justifiable negatives. The Black Bay is surely a classic in the making... :biggrin:


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Jonesinamillion said:


> Give me some negatives folks or this is going to get costly!


 Just buy it mate.

You're welcome.

:tongue:


----------



## Jonesinamillion (Feb 21, 2016)

I adore it as you can guess, I don't really have any doubt about the calibre, quality & aesthetics of the watch. The list is £2410 (I didn't talk money) which is a stupid amount of money for some wrist attire (in my eyes); I could afford it but could I justify it to myself, suppose that's the real question.


----------



## Perlative Cernometer (Jan 1, 2018)

Jonesinamillion said:


> I adore it as you can guess, I don't really have any doubt about the calibre, quality & aesthetics of the watch. The list is £2410 (I didn't talk money) which is a stupid amount of money for some wrist attire (in my eyes); I could afford it but could I justify it to myself, suppose that's the real question.


 That's the question only you can answer. If the question is " is this the right watch to spend said 2 and a half grand on?" then yes, absolutely. I'd be down my local dealership like a shot if I found a hypothetical wedge of cash of approximately that thickness down the back of the sofa. Lovely watch, they do seem to have got everything just right on the Black Bay


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

Go for it you only live once.


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

Life's to short , treat yourself :thumbs_up:


----------



## gimli (Mar 24, 2016)

Tudor Black Bay is an AWESOME watch in so many respects. You can't not buy one!


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

No negatives.










I'd have preferred a no date version, and just forget about "the ambassador" Go for it.


----------



## richy176 (Aug 7, 2013)

Jonesinamillion said:


> Tried one on today, really should not have done so.
> 
> I really cannot find a single thing that I dislike about the watch; The strap is perfect, the crown action is silk, the bezel movement makes me smile, the raised crystal is awesome, the hands are perfect, the deployant is great, vintage lume & styling is spot on, colours just sit, its versatile...
> 
> ...


 You will always know it is not a real Rolex. It is on a strap rather than a bracelet. The crown looks like an afterthought rather than part of the design. Really can not think of any other negative comment.

If you need negative comments to stop you buying it then maybe it is not the watch for you.


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

richy176 said:


> If you need negative comments to stop you buying it then maybe it is not the watch for you.


 Don't listen to Richy176, he knows nothing. It definitely is the watch for you, so just buy it.

Again, you're welcome.

:laughing2dw:


----------



## Shoughie0 (Jan 17, 2005)

In recent years, Tudor seems to have shed the "couldn't afford a Rolex" association, and is now seen in the UK as a 'positive choice' brand. On mainland Europe and especially Italy it has always stood as a brand with a strong following. Buy it on a bracelet, and wear it with a permanant smile. Sorry, I can't think of anything negative to say about it; it's a nice watch.


----------



## Daveyboyz (Mar 9, 2016)

Archie Luxury likes them (especially the ETA ones which he tips as having good investment potential)

Sorry that is all I can say negative that the fat lazy fool with horns like them.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

No negatives from me :thumbsup:

View attachment 12807


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Roy said:


> No negatives from me :thumbsup:
> 
> View attachment 12807


 I have got to get a black bezel insert!


----------



## reggie747 (Sep 10, 2013)

I have red one but I do like the black one. A bit slab sided, the case design, but I can handle it. :tongue:


----------



## dougal74 (Oct 5, 2006)

Get the new 58, the lug to lug and case width is much better.


----------



## Laughing gravy (Aug 14, 2016)

Talk me out of it post - not really working


----------



## Jonesinamillion (Feb 21, 2016)

Thanks for your input folks, appreciated although its done little to quell my urges!

I have just had an unexpected incoming off the FS section and have one of these* being made... think I need to hold back for a while but being honest, I think I'll own the Black Bay before not too long. I just love looking at it and its stunning on the wrist IMHO

*

*


----------



## Noob101 (Mar 24, 2017)

The BB is a beautiful watch, it has that vintage look but feels like a proper bit of kit on the wrist (heavy!) and the distinctive snowflake hands really stand out from any crowd. The brand did some great marketing recently and I don't think people associate it with Rolex as much these days.

I do like the watch and I have tried it on a few times thinking whether it is worth the cost, but at the end of the day you only feel true love once and my choice of diver is and always will be:










Seeing that photo would be enough to discourage me from buying any diver. Why would I when I have that beauty waiting for me at home? :biggrin:


----------



## nevets10 (Jul 27, 2010)

Jonesinamillion said:


> Thanks for your input folks, appreciated although its done little to quell my urges!
> 
> I have just had an unexpected incoming off the FS section and have one of these* being made... think I need to hold back for a while but being honest, I think I'll own the Black Bay before not too long. I just love looking at it and its stunning on the wrist IMHO
> 
> ...


 What is that very cool looking thing?


----------



## Salt (May 20, 2018)

It's a great watch and daily for me. Very solid as well, can take whatever I throw at it. Hardly any negative. Although I will suggest trying all the different variants (red, blue, 58 and most importantly gmt). The last one, if you can get your hands on one is probably the hottest Tudor out there.


----------



## Jonesinamillion (Feb 21, 2016)

nevets10 said:


> What is that very cool looking thing?


 A Dan Hodge 2824F, loved it as soon as I saw it... mine will have a few subtle changes.


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

the BB is almost as nice looking as the Marine Master , but if I wanted a rolex i'd buy a rolex not a tudor and if I wanted a rolex i'd buy a polar explorer 2.

but then you are not I , am'nt you not !

that bezel just doesn't do it for me - and its a dive watch on leather ...

and that hour hand even uglier than the second hand

:laugh:



so what I am trying to say is buy the bloody thing if you like it , don't if you don't :OyVey:


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

Was that the BB, or the new BB 58? If the latter, and it wears well on your wrist, I'd wait until the initial buzz has died down and you can talk up a deal. AND buy one with the SS bracelet. OR get to see the G&SS model for comparison (which looks LOVERLY in the promotional pics).

If NOT, DEFinitely wait until you can compare with the new BB 58, and -- sure why not -- the BB GMT that everyone's talking about. Might wow you even more.

ALSO ... give yourself some weeks or months to think about it. Do you still crave it, or does the initial glee die down to "Hmm, that was a rather nice watch." I find that if I keep going back to something and checking it, and thinking about it, I want it. If I don't, well then I didn't want it quite so badly.



Jonesinamillion said:


> I really cannot find a single thing that I dislike about the watch; The strap is perfect, the crown action is silk, the bezel movement makes me smile, the raised crystal is awesome, the hands are perfect, the deployant is great, vintage lume & styling is spot on, colours just sit, its versatile...
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/5


 Replying to this^ BTW.


----------



## tx101 (Jan 7, 2018)

Family heirloom, pass it down to the next generation. That's my excuse.


----------



## Teg62x (Dec 28, 2016)

Rotundus said:


> and that hour hand even uglier than the second hand


 This^^ :yes:


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Rotundus said:


> but﻿﻿ if﻿﻿﻿﻿﻿ I wanted a rolex i'd buy a rolex not a tudor.


 How things come out of the blue. I've just coined Tudors new slogan. Instead of "Born To Dare". "Tudor. Rolex Without The Bo[[o©ks". I'll give you a percentage of my commission. :laughing2dw:


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

WRENCH said:


> How things come out of the blue. I've just coined Tudors new slogan. Instead of "Born To Dare". "Tudor. Rolex Without The Bo[[o©ks". I'll give you a percentage of my commission. :laughing2dw:


 Perhaps a forum award is due ?

"Forum Laureate" 

:tongue:


----------



## fredwastell (Mar 15, 2017)

Offer your other half an equivalent amount of money to spend and then you don't have to justify it to anyone who matters. You are here only once (unless you are a Buddhist) and you have an addiction. Get stuck in!! This is my moment. Fortunately the other half cannot think of anything YET.


----------



## DryEagle (Apr 3, 2018)

Jonesinamillion said:


> Give﻿ me some negatives folks or this is going to get costly!


 Whenever someone looks at the watch they'll be judging you for wearing the not-quite-a-Rolex watch whose ambassador is lady gaga.


----------



## Cyclops930 (Oct 20, 2017)

DryEagle said:


> Whenever someone looks at the watch they'll be judging you for wearing the not-quite-a-Rolex watch whose ambassador is lady gaga.


 That's their problem not yours. Buy what you like 99.99% of the population don't give a monkeys what watch you are wearing.


----------



## Autonomous (Nov 16, 2016)

Cyclops930 said:


> That's their problem not yours. Buy what you like 99.99% of the population don't give a monkeys what watch you are wearing.


 And 90% of the population couldn't tell you what make a watch is if it smacked them in the face.


----------



## DryEagle (Apr 3, 2018)

Cyclops930 said:


> That's their problem not yours. Buy what you like 99.99% of the population don't give a monkeys what watch you are wearing.


 I think you're missing the point of this thread mate.


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

What an extraordinary thread, with so much posting generated by a simple question.

I note that a repeated (and contradicted) negative view expressed has been that onlookers will think you are only a not-quite-a-Rolex sort of person. DryEagle expressed this view but, as he himself has just replied here above, we are supposed to be looking for negatives on this thread so one can't blame him for stating what is probably true in the case of some watch snobs. In my opinion, Tudor watches, as they have emerged recently, have forged a brand that stands on its own merits and does not lie in the shadow of Rolex. At first, I wasn't keen on the "snowflake" hands aesthetically, but I have mellowed a bit on that one, and Tudor now has a real identity and presence in the quality watch market. :biggrin:


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

> I note ﻿that a repeated (and contradicted) negative view expressed has been that onlookers will thin﻿﻿k you are only a n﻿ot-quite-a-﻿Rolex s﻿ort o﻿﻿﻿f pe﻿rs﻿o﻿n﻿.﻿


 My feeling is that this scenario has happened as a result of unscrupulous dealers advertising worn out old dog's of Tudors as "Rolex Tudors" in an attempt to get the gullible to part with the cash. Try it the other way round. Next time you see someone wearing an Omega, ask them if they really wanted a Swatch.



Rotundus said:


> the﻿ BB is almost as nice looking as the Marine Master , but if I wanted a rolex i'd buy a rolex not a tud﻿or and if I wan﻿ted a rolex i'd b﻿uy a﻿ p


 I'll stick my neck out and say the Marine Master Pro is probably better than both, for a number of reasons, and I should have bought one. :yes:

still nothing wrong with the Black Bay though.


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

DryEagle said:


> Whenever someone looks at the watch they'll be judging you for wearing the not-quite-a-Rolex watch whose ambassador is lady gaga.


 I suspect that the number of run of the mill people who know Tudor's relationship with Rolex is way, way fewer than you think. Whenever "someone" looks at the watch, they'll probably think, Hm, nice watch....

And the days are long past when Tudor "Oyster Princes" and similar looked similar to their Rolex counterparts, with a shared case, crown, but different dial logo and details. Mind, I like those, and would love one! But the recent Tudor revival is, as others have asserted, really individualistic. I think the relation to Rolex is in the DNA and heritage, NOT in visible characteristics.


----------



## Perlative Cernometer (Jan 1, 2018)

DryEagle said:


> Whenever someone looks at the watch they'll be judging you for wearing the not-quite-a-Rolex watch whose ambassador is lady gaga.


 Nah, most people will look at the watch (if they notice at all) and think "Oh, Hello. Check out flash Harry's watch there!", people who know watches will look at it and think "mmm, Black Bay. Nice!" and there will be a very small group of people in between who might be in your camp.


----------



## tyrannes (Sep 27, 2006)

I enjoy mine, I as said already find mine a little heavy.


----------



## Cyclops930 (Oct 20, 2017)

DryEagle said:


> I think you're missing the point of this thread mate.


 Really than pray enlighten me.


----------



## yokel (Jul 30, 2017)

Bought a B.B. for one of my sons for last Christmas, and had a good look at it.

Loved it. If I was into divers, I would buy one very quickly (and certainly over a Sub).

If you really want negatives (every watch has them), as has already been mentioned, it's slightly slab sided for some tastes (I am fine with it), and it doesn't have a display back (which is a bit of a hot-button for me).

I doubt you'll regret it though. Oh, and I got 10% without even haggling.


----------



## Jonesinamillion (Feb 21, 2016)

Pretty sure it was the 58 I tried and loved. I'm gonna wait untill my other one is delivered first.... Then go back up lto the AD late August and see if I still love it. If I do I'll walk out the door with it!

Thanks for your thoughts.


----------



## smithswatches (Jun 18, 2016)

I have the red early version lovely watch.


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Jonesinamillion said:


> Pretty﻿ s﻿ure it wa﻿s the ﻿58 I t﻿ri﻿ed a﻿nd lo﻿ve﻿d﻿.﻿﻿


 Didn't have the option when I got mine, but that would be my choice now. However, I'll stick with what I've got as I'm more than pleased with it.


----------



## RSR934 (Sep 26, 2017)

Jonesinamillion said:


> Tried one on today, really should not have done so.
> I really cannot find a single thing that I dislike about the watch; The strap is perfect, the crown action is silk, the bezel movement makes me smile, the raised crystal is awesome, the hands are perfect, the deployant is great, vintage lume & styling is spot on, colours just sit, its versatile...
> 
> Give me some negatives folks or this is going to get costly!


Hi Jonesinamillion. I bought one earlier in the year and absolutely love. It's a little smaller than I would normally wear but I couldn't resist. I went for the S&G variant. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Littlelegs (Dec 4, 2011)

Sorry, I can't talk you out of it as I love the black bays and keep having to stop myself buying one.  . Initially the crown design took a while to grow on me but once I'd seen one in the flesh I wanted one  . Love em. My quandary will be whether to have the red bezel or black. Goldsmiths aren't helping as they keep offering interest free purchase. :taz:


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Littlelegs said:


> My﻿﻿ qua﻿ndary﻿﻿﻿﻿﻿ will be whe﻿ther to﻿ hav﻿e the red bezel or black﻿﻿. ﻿﻿﻿


 Go for the bracelet, you also get a ridiculously overpriced NATO included as well. You can always put an aftermarket leather strap on for not much money.


----------



## RSR934 (Sep 26, 2017)

WRENCH said:


> Go for the bracelet, you also get a ridiculously overpriced NATO included as well. You can always put an aftermarket leather strap on for not much money.





WRENCH said:


> Go for the bracelet, you also get a ridiculously overpriced NATO included as well. You can always put an aftermarket leather strap on for not much money.


 When I purchased mine, i'm sure the salesman said the NATO straps are a hundred quid. I don't like NATO's very much so if he thought it was a selling point he was on to a loser with me.


----------



## Littlelegs (Dec 4, 2011)

The bracelet was never out of the equation. :thumbs_up: .


----------



## jaymin (Jun 28, 2018)

JoT said:


> I have got to get a black bezel insert!


 very nice... :thumbsup:


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

RSR934 said:


> When I purchased mine, i'm sure the salesman said the NATO straps are a hundred quid. I don't like NATO's very much so if he thought it was a selling point he was on to a loser with me.


 @JonnyOldBoy will correct me I'm sure, but I seem to remember he flogged his NATO on eBay for a reasonable sum.


----------



## RSR934 (Sep 26, 2017)

WRENCH said:


> @JonnyOldBoy will correct me I'm sure, but I seem to remember he flogged his NATO on eBay for a reasonable sum.


 Something to consider I guess. :thumbsup:


----------



## AlexC1981 (Jul 26, 2009)

I've wanted a Black Bay for ages, so I have just ordered a Corgeut from ebay, which will hopefully take the edge off my yearning for a bit.


----------



## r-macus (Jun 7, 2018)

so did op buy it yet?


----------



## aleo (Nov 4, 2015)

I currently own a 79220N and suggest to get the ETA version on a steel bracelet, not the in-house.

1. Steel oyster style bracelet on the ETA just feels more solid and IMHO looks much better than the riveted bracelet on the in-house version.

It's best to purchase Tudor (as well as Rolex) on steel bracelets not only because they're great. It also helps with resale value and it's a lot easier (cheaper) to purchase a leather bracelet with a deployant clasp later on.

2. An in-house version is 2mm thicker and it does matter if the watch is worn on a nato. It doesn't if the watch is worn on a leather strap or steel bracelet though.

As previously mentioned, Tudor natos are pretty short, however, I cannot agree on the poor quality. I love mine and really think they are hard to beat, despite being overpriced (what's not in the watch world?).


----------



## Salt (May 20, 2018)

JonnyOldBoy said:


> Yep , I got around £175 for it.... it was waaaaay to small and to be honest , not that great IMO ....
> 
> Also sold the leather deployant strap it came with for around £250 ....


 It actually can adjust to accommodate for large wrists. It's a pain to adjust though. I have a bit over 8inh wrist and after adjusting to max, there was plenty left to accommodate for larger wrists. But I don't like fabric straps in general so changed it back to bracelet after a few days


----------



## Lug (Jun 24, 2018)

*Negative:* You will be poorer!

*Positive:* You will look cooler!

:toot:


----------



## Jonesinamillion (Feb 21, 2016)

Strolled past the AD and had a peek in the window at it today (Moody's in Nantwich), didn't dare go in for fear of making a purchase but I fear it's only a matter of time  ....


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Jonesinamillion said:


> Strolled past the AD and had a peek in the window at it today (Moody's in Nantwich), didn't dare go in for fear of making a purchase but I fear it's only a matter of time  ....


 :laughing2dw:


----------



## Jonesinamillion (Feb 21, 2016)

WRENCH said:


> :laughing2dw:


 Pack it in eh :bash:


----------



## YouCantHaveTooManyWatches (Nov 28, 2010)

Go on. You know it makes sense. I'm wearing mine today and like very few watches over the years, I just get a kick out of looking at it more often than I need to!

Below is the one I bought for myself then "sold" to my son who enjoys it every day.

i now have the later chronometer in-house movement version. It's bloody lovely.

go on, go on.


----------



## IBM (Sep 25, 2018)

Jonesinamillion said:


> Tried one on today, really should not have done so.
> 
> I really cannot find a single thing that I dislike about the watch; The strap is perfect, the crown action is silk, the bezel movement makes me smile, the raised crystal is awesome, the hands are perfect, the deployant is great, vintage lume & styling is spot on, colours just sit, its versatile...
> 
> ...


 My only negative is the thickness/depth. Though that's still not enough to put me off buying the GMT.

It probably is a "poor mans" Rolex but who cares about that stigma. I have a 2002 Rolex GMT Pepsi, personally think the Tudor is superior.


----------



## Yanto (Sep 27, 2018)

Buy it! So there are some 58s available in the country right now? Thought it was waiting list only?


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

JonnyOldBoy said:


> and﻿﻿ its a st﻿ateme﻿nt piec﻿e ﻿m﻿﻿ore tha﻿n a lot ﻿of peo﻿ple ma﻿y re﻿ali﻿se﻿.


 Is it ? I've never looked at it that way. The size is OK for me, just don't like the date. As for "the poor man's Rolex" or "Rolex Lite". :bash: So what ? I don't think anybody knows what mine is, which suits me.just fine.


----------



## it'salivejim (Jan 19, 2013)

IBM said:


> My only negative is the thickness/depth.


 This was the main reason I found it easy to let mine go. I loved the build, the colours, the timekeeping, and I even loved the coloured crown band that so many seem to hate, and it stood out in the watch box. But when it came to chopping in a few to buy something else, it was the slab-sided case that decided it.

And I never thought of it as a poor man's Rolex - it succeeds on its own merits and is nothing like anything in the Rolex range. I think Tudor has done a good marketing job of distancing itself from the old Rolex/Tudor prejudice. Look how much Tudor Subs sell for now. Maybe in 20 years the ETA version will sell for £15k but life's too short to speculate long-term.

It is a stunner though and if Tudor did a scaled down 38 or 39 version I'd be the first in the queue


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

it'salivejim said:


> it﻿ ﻿was the sla﻿b-sid﻿ed cas﻿e th﻿a﻿t ﻿﻿decid﻿ed it﻿.﻿


 Now that's what I particularly like.

had it been available at the time, I would most definitely have gone for the 58 @39mm.


----------



## Craftycockney (Nov 5, 2015)

WRENCH said:


> Now that's what I particularly like.
> 
> had it been available at the time, I would most definitely have gone for the 58 @39mm.


 I'm on the list for this watch. Seen it in the flesh simply stunning.


----------



## nevets10 (Jul 27, 2010)

I saw this thread in July when researching for a new (pre owned) watch - hadn't seen the black bay before this thread.....and now have one on my wrist ! The red eta 79220R on steel bracelet - For those who worry about it being thick, it is a visual thing - it's flat on the back so it sits flat on the wrist. The overall thickness is quite "normal" ! It's definitely not of dress watch proportions though - it is solidly built and not light weight.

Overall its a super classy piece - really grows on you. Looks quite subtle at first glance but it has some very cool design/detail in there.

Don't buy one haha


----------



## Acsii (Sep 10, 2018)

Treat yourself, its pretty much Christmas anyway. You have worked hard all year so get the lovely Tudor watch as a treat.


----------



## Turpinr (Dec 18, 2017)

It's definitely a stunner and 39mm would suit me better.

As with the Hydroconquest I've been searching for and Seamasters, they look beautiful with a red bezel.


----------



## Turpinr (Dec 18, 2017)

I don't mind admiring this watch and offering this advice 'GET IT' as at the moment its beyond the contents of my ar5e pocket


----------



## nevets10 (Jul 27, 2010)

It is also super legible - no mistaking that hour hand.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Jonesinamillion said:


> Strolled past the AD and had a peek in the window at it today (Moody's in Nantwich), didn't dare go in for fear of making a purchase but I fear it's only a matter of time  ....


 Look out for a pre-owned model, regularly come up on TZUK

They are too nice not to have one mind


----------



## Jonesinamillion (Feb 21, 2016)

Oops....


----------



## YouCantHaveTooManyWatches (Nov 28, 2010)

Brilliant.

You know it males sense.


----------



## Jonesinamillion (Feb 21, 2016)

YouCantHaveTooManyWatches said:


> Brilliant.
> 
> You know it males sense.


 It really doesn't though does it! :laugh:

Was out with a couple of friends (none of my mates are "watchy") and they simply cannot comprehend spending this ammount of money on a watch... I'd have to agree!*

*but it is bloody nice


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Jonesinamillion said:


> Was﻿ out with a couple of friends (none of my mates are "watchy") and they simply cannot compre﻿hend spendi﻿ng this ammount of m﻿oney on a watch... I'd h﻿ave to agre﻿e!*﻿﻿


 I never disclose what I pay for watches. It's easier that way. :yes:


----------



## Jonesinamillion (Feb 21, 2016)

WRENCH said:


> I never disclose what I pay for watches. It's easier that way. :yes:


 I typically wouldn't either but one was my brother, he's persistent and I can't lie to him... His guesses started at "about two hundred quid"


----------



## Bonzodog (Aug 29, 2018)

WRENCH said:


> I never disclose what I pay for watches. It's easier that way. :yes:


 As I said to my wife ,don't ask questions you might not like the answers to :wicked:


----------



## Millenary Watches (Nov 21, 2018)

The people seem to agree. The Fifty-Eight is an amazing watch. Can't talk you out of it. :thumbs_up:


----------



## Millenary Watches (Nov 21, 2018)

JoT said:


> Look out for a pre-owned model, regularly come up on TZUK
> 
> They are too nice not to have one mind
> 
> ...


 Beautiful! Love the Red and Black.


----------



## Winter12 (Oct 30, 2018)

It does look good!

Hell if you can afford it go for it! :thumbsup:


----------



## Jonesinamillion (Feb 21, 2016)

Just over a month of ownership so my thoughts so far, very simply...

I love wearing it.

I love just looking at it.

It's very understated, goes unnoticed.

Quality & finish is exceptional.

Crown & bezel action / feel is sublime.

Regrets...

It cost an effing lot of money.

Should have got the bracelet AND the leather, will cost a fortune in retrospect


----------



## JayDeep (Dec 31, 2016)

Love love love those snowflake hands. If take a Tudor over a Rolex any and every day of the week. Mercedes hands make me puke.

Sent from my LG-H918 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rab (Mar 26, 2009)

The forum comprehensively failed to talk you out of it then?

I love it that a watch enthusiast posts on a forum full of watch enthusiasts, regarding a watch that's widely viewed as a modern classic asking to be dissuaded from purchasing said watch. We all knew how this would end.

Lovely watch though :thumbsup:


----------



## Jonesinamillion (Feb 21, 2016)

On the hunt for a bracelet, mailed the AD for a price.... Dreading the answer!


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

IBM said:


> My only negative is the thickness/depth. Though that's still not enough to put me off buying the GMT.
> 
> It probably is a "poor mans" Rolex but who cares about that stigma. I have a 2002 Rolex GMT Pepsi, personally think the Tudor is superior.


 OOps, didn't realize I was catching up with two month old posts. Just concurring with others that

a) It's no longer a "poor man's Rolex," Tudor have come into their own in the last decade or more, and

b) I've heard it wears a bit chunky on some men's wrists, clearly the BB58 resolved that with the 39mm case size. :naughty:



it'salivejim said:


> ... It is a stunner though and if Tudor did a scaled down 38 or 39 version I'd be the first in the queue


 Not sure the BB58 is a "scaled down version" (lots of gold and rose gold, a wee bit overdone for my taste), but they seem to be "getting the memo" about the "slab sides."



Jonesinamillion said:


> Oops....


 :clap: :yahoo: "Oops" indeed.



Jonesinamillion said:


> ... Should have got the bracelet AND the leather, will cost a fortune in retrospect


 :yes: Impulse Buying Inc.



Jonesinamillion said:


> On the hunt for a bracelet, mailed the AD for a price.... Dreading the answer!


 Perhaps as you JUST bought the watch they might do you the courtesy of a great deal on it? Crossed fingers for ya.... Perhaps you should ask about their new G10 nylon straps, too. For summer.


----------



## Jonesinamillion (Feb 21, 2016)

Chromejob said:


> OOps, didn't realize I was catching up with two month old posts. Just concurring with others that
> 
> a) It's no longer a "poor man's Rolex," Tudor have come into their own in the last decade or more, and
> 
> ...


 Im a poor man, wouldn't buy a Roly if I could afford one though!

Size & presence is perfect even on my skinny wrist

The latest bb58 is adorable but I have hesitations about how well it will age with the gold markers etc...

Oops indeed!

Got a black nylon with it :thumbsup:

a


----------

